# best route from downtown sb to ucsb



## sb2gta (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm moving to downtown Santa barbara this weekend and will be biking to campus, do any of you guys know a route? thanks in advance


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

There is an excellent trail from Goleta through the wetlands, brining you out at Goleta Beach. It's lighted and gets quite of commuter use. Check out the SB bike routes map here http://www.trafficsolutions.info/bikemap.htm

JSR


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I believe Cathedral Oaks has a bike lane.


----------



## elyrly (Aug 5, 2008)

well there are trails next to 101, check your local bike shop they have maps, FAST-TRACK, AS Bikes on campus, Bicycle Bobs


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

JSR said:


> There is an excellent trail from Goleta through the wetlands, brining you out at Goleta Beach. It's lighted and gets quite of commuter use. Check out the SB bike routes map here http://www.trafficsolutions.info/bikemap.htm
> 
> JSR



I ride that all the time. You just need to ride up to Modoc to catch it.


----------

